# property Tax



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm purchasing a property this Month but its a holiday home for about 5 months of the year. I understand everyone has to do a tax return even if you don't rent it out... but have spoken to a friend who lives almost full time in Spain and never filled one in. my question is do you really have to fill in a Tax return as a none resident?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, indeed you do - the Modelo 210 non resident property tax return.

https://www.abacoadvisers.com/spain...u-need-know-about-non-resident-taxes-in-spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

joannadawns said:


> Hi everyone, I'm purchasing a property this Month but its a holiday home for about 5 months of the year. I understand everyone has to do a tax return even if you don't rent it out... but have spoken to a friend who lives almost full time in Spain and never filled one in. my question is do you really have to fill in a Tax return as a none resident?


Your friend is clearly resident if they live here most of the time. They really should do a return even though it isn't mandatory.

You certainly have to do one - second home tax or non-resident tax (both taxes are the same).


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Remember to factor in your calculations that the tax applied via the modelo 210 is lower for EU tax residents than it is for the residents of other countries.

Don't count on the lower tax rate being applied after October!


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Don't think there's any chance of it being sorted by Oct this or next :]


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

joannadawns said:


> Hi everyone, I'm purchasing a property this Month but its a holiday home for about 5 months of the year. I understand everyone has to do a tax return even if you don't rent it out... but have spoken to a friend who lives almost full time in Spain and never filled one in. my question is do you really have to fill in a Tax return as a none resident?


If you used a decent solicitor to do your purchase, they should have informed the tax authorities and given the local council your details for next years IBI etc.

Ours did everything for us, even to the point of transfering the water and electric contracts for us. Although we knew which questions to ask, so there were no surprises.
They also informed me that the amount we paid for the property was less than the cadastral value which was higher (its still set at the original valuation from 2005) so we will have an extra tax to pay (they have this amount in hand ready for the demand)

information here. But its 1.1% of the value and you as an EU citizen will pay 19% of this figure (e.g.. €100000 is €1100 and 19% of this is €209) not a lot (after Brexit you will pay 24%) 

https://www.spanishpropertyinsight.com/tax-and-pensions/property-taxes-for-non-residents/


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

You should also remember, that if you have plans to leave the property to a family member or plan to sell in the future all taxes will have to be paid before the sale or transfer happens, Either way the state will always get its money, plus fines {I thinks they only go back 4 years, but I'm not sure}. It will clearly be your decision, but why start off in a new country on the wrong foot, but again that's up to you.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Barriej said:


> If you used a decent solicitor to do your purchase, they should have informed the tax authorities and given the local council your details for next years IBI etc.
> 
> Ours did everything for us, even to the point of transfering the water and electric contracts for us. Although we knew which questions to ask, so there were no surprises.
> They also informed me that the amount we paid for the property was less than the cadastral value which was higher (its still set at the original valuation from 2005) so we will have an extra tax to pay (they have this amount in hand ready for the demand)
> ...


Yet another example of why Brit's are checking their Irish family connections ( if they have one ? ) to get an
Irish Passport if they are eligible for one.

For those Brit's who don't have that option - don't forget to write to your British MP ( if your a British overseas
voter or UK resident ) to complain - highlighting the above extra tax your liable for thanks to Brexit, as they
need all the examples they can get about the consequences of Brexit.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> Yet another example of why Brit's are checking their Irish family connections ( if they have one ? ) to get an
> Irish Passport if they are eligible for one.


 More than welcome


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

fhanrah said:


> More than welcome


Dare I say it ? - That it's the luck of the Irish.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies :]


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

joannadawns said:


> Don't think there's any chance of it being sorted by Oct this or next :]


If they do not sort it out, and France continue to insist no further extensions, then it will be out. It will not just continue as it is unless article 50 is withdrawn.

Thus Brits will have no rights and will be non EU immediately so will be in the same situation as non EU nationals are now


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Juan C said:


> If they do not sort it out, and France continue to insist no further extensions, then it will be out. It will not just continue as it is unless article 50 is withdrawn.
> 
> Thus Brits will have no rights and will be non EU immediately so will be in the same situation as non EU nationals are now




The government webs site. (Spanish) have stated two scenarios for Brits living in Spain under a deal or a no deal.... that’s my understanding, so we do not in all things residency etc become non EU overnight


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Megamum

All the ‘promises’ I have seen have included ‘if’ there is a deal etc. But you maybe right. My understanding is that until Brexit happens or does not happen no one knows for sure what will happen. 

My understanding was confirmed when I asked a question at a presentation given by the British consul recently. But she too may have been wrong.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Juan C said:


> Megamum
> 
> All the ‘promises’ I have seen have included ‘if’ there is a deal etc. *But you maybe right. My understanding is that until Brexit happens or does not happen no one knows for sure what will happen.*
> 
> My understanding was confirmed when I asked a question at a presentation given by the British consul recently. But she too may have been wrong.













As an aside:

You know this could be the background for the next Dr Who adventure where the Doctor regenerates
as the infamous Jacob Rees-Mogg before the Tardis materializes in the Palace of Westminster. 
Only to find Parliament trapped in a Time Vortez where the same EU withdrawal agreement is 
voted over and over & over again with deadline after deadline coming and going without the country
getting anywhere.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

joannadawns said:


> Hi everyone, I'm purchasing a property this Month but its a holiday home for about 5 months of the year. I understand everyone has to do a tax return even if you don't rent it out... but have spoken to a friend who lives almost full time in Spain and never filled one in. my question is do you really have to fill in a Tax return as a none resident?


You'll need to fill out a non resident tax return. You can do this online and print off the forms to pay in the bank, or pay someone to do it for you. /SNIP/


----------

